

Hackers and Founders presents: Heysan and Snipd (Thursday October 16th) - iamelgringo
http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/calendar/8700459/
asdf
======
iamelgringo
In light of the impending application deadline at Y Combinator, we invited
founders from two Y Combinator start-ups to share their experiences -- from
the brainstorm to the branding and beyond. After the presentations, the
founders will take your questions.

The presentations and the Q & A will be videotaped and posted online.

Afterward, there will still be plenty of time to do what Hackers and Founders
do best -- have a beverage and a chat. Please join us in the hotel bar after
the presentations.

Here are all the details. See you there!

Date and Time Thursday, October 16, 2008 6:30 - 7:00 pm - Doors open 7:00 -
9:00 pm - Presentations 9:00 - 11:00 pm - Adjourn to hotel bar

RSVP By October 13, 2008

